# JIG N POP in 2011



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JIGNPOP sponsored 9/15 days trip on the Excel primarily for jigging and popping from Jan 22 to Feb 06, 2013.
Tuna jigging and popping became popular in recent years. Long range boats out of San Diego can give great opportunities for tuna jigging and popping though fishermen don't utilize it fully yet. 
Warning: jigging and popping can be very addictive.

I thought tuna jigging/popping was not great this year, but I realized fishing was not bad at all after seeing pictures taken this year.

Bluefin started early in January in NC. Good bluefin jigging lasted until the end of March. FCL labo jigs were hot jigs


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Panama Trip in April

It was a good one. Fortunately we found yft popping on the surface on every trip though they are not big. The best lures were Heru Skipjack and Yozuri Sashimi Bull.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Bluefin started in Cape Cod in early June. We had a great bluefin popping/jigging with 200 - 300 lbs in mid June for a week out of Chatham, Cape Cod. But generally bluefin popping was not upto par this year. Some charter boats did pretty well as they knew where to go, but most private boats encountered slow fishing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

we found smaller bluefin south of Martha's Vineyard in summer.



























The last tuna of the season in Cape Cod in Oct.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The highlight of tuna trip in 2011 has to be giant trip to Prince Edward Island, Canada in Sept. Most of giant were in 600 lb - 1000 lb and we used bait. We cast poppers without hook just to tease them.
I made three trips to P.E.I in September and all giant were caught using Black Hole rods including 450g BH Cape Cod Special 450g factory rod.



















Capt Brad in action with Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g jigging rod. He released a 1000 lb giant within one hour using 45 - 55 lb drag.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Canyon yellowfin tuna fishing in the fall was exceptional this year though they were small.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The 4 days Maximus trip out of PV

The trip in Dec was a finale of tuna trips this year.
tuna bites on poppers were great though we didn't encounter many bigger ones. 
I am looking forward to fishing on a 8 days Socorro Island tuna popping trip on the Maximus in 2012.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

